

Career on the Move: Geography, Stratification, and Scientific Impact - nkurz
http://www.nature.com/srep/2014/140424/srep04770/full/srep04770.html

======
nkurz
It's a dense paper, but one of the conclusions is that when a academic moves
from a low-rank to a high-rank institution, their papers do not change in
'impact'. I find this encouraging, as it implies that (at least in physics)
papers are judged more by their intrinsic qualities than their originating
institution.

The Economist offers a gloss entitled "Why climb the greasy pole? Getting a
job at a top university will not make you a better researcher":
[http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/2160181...](http://www.economist.com/news/science-and-
technology/21601811-getting-job-top-university-will-not-make-you-better-
researcher-why-climb)

